
Detto: Simulate data structure by Proxy feature - iendeavor
https://github.com/iendeavor/detto
======
iendeavor
Detto has following features:

\- Not just a deep clone, you could wrap anything in any paticular nested
object. \- You could watch change.

See usage:
[https://github.com/iendeavor/detto#usage](https://github.com/iendeavor/detto#usage)

Real world example: [https://github.com/iendeavor/form-
validation.js](https://github.com/iendeavor/form-validation.js)

------
iendeavor
With detto (AKA
[ditto]([https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Ditto_(Pok%C3%A9mon)...](https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Ditto_\(Pok%C3%A9mon\)\))),
you can simulate (clone) data structure, store any values into it, and watch
it.

